# Betta and amano shrimp



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a betta fish in a 3 gallon eclipse aqarium, and have 2 amano shrimp in a 40 gallon tank. I am wondering if they can go in with my betta? They are probably about an 1in long each. The reason I want to put them with my betta is because one day one of the shrimp decided to swim to the surface of the tank, well my angel was very quick to grab it and stick the shrimps head in his mouth. Thankfully the shrimp was to big to swallow and some how the shrimp managed to escape with only it's antenna missing!!!!  The tank is very well esablished and has live plants, a (dumb) filter, and heater. The only inhabitants are the betta and a hitch hiker pond snail. The tanks water parameters have always been amazing for the tank size, but will test the water tomorrow to make sure nothings wrong. So do you think it would work?


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

if there are hiding places they'll be fine (personal experience).


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

There are hiding places..... Now I have to figure out how to catch these guys.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for your response, these are my water perimeters:
Ph 7.2
Ammina 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0 

The water is constant with these readings. The tank is cycled and has been up for a year and a half.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

DayumDanny said:


> Sounds risky, you got any pics of the setup?


Why dose it sound risky? I can take pics but whenever I post pics they are extreamly small and you can't really see anything. I just put them in the tank and things are good so far.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Some pics.....


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

The shrimp are hiding. How can I make them come out? Is it just because they are in a new tank? In the 40 gallon they would hide all the time, you would never see them. But they were also afraid of getting eaten. Do you think they will come out of there shell sense my betta has no interest in them?


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

Shrimplett said:


> The shrimp are hiding. How can I make them come out? Is it just because they are in a new tank? In the 40 gallon they would hide all the time, you would never see them. But they were also afraid of getting eaten. Do you think they will come out of there shell sense my betta has no interest in them?


It will probably come down to 2 things. 
1. The size of the amano shrimp compared to your betta
2. The temperament of your betta

If they are hiding, they are probably hiding from your betta. Bettas wont consistently harass, they'll do it from time to time. If they don't come out in a few days, you can safely assume the betta is the part of the problem.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

They are coming out more and more. I think they just need to adjust to there new home. Also my betta has not paid any attention to the shrimp. The shrimp are way to large to be eaten or anything. I did give the shrimp some algae wafer this morning and they ate it without the betta trying to take it for himself. I was a little worried about the betta with the shrimp but so far everything is going good!


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey guys! The shrimp are doing great in there new home. The betta also does not care about them at all. So I thought I would share a few pics of one on my hand! Sorry, they are really blurry. Thats what you get with a phone camera.....


----------

